# Illinois Subs needed....



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

We have need for responsible, reliable subcontractors with snow removal *and* ice control capabilities in the following Illinois communities/areas:

Vicinity of North Western Avenue and Irving Park Road, Chicago

Vicinity of West Irving Park Road, Bensenville

Vicinity of Torrence Avenue, Calumet City

Mokena

Centralia

You will need to be insured and list us as additionally insured party (CGL $1,000,000), sign our subcontractor agreement, submit W-9 form, etc. No exceptions made. Instant Message me if interested and we can discuss further details.


----------



## imasnowpro (Apr 8, 2003)

*plowing*

We work Calumet City and Lansing up and down Torrence. No problem with insurance requirements. Call or email me to discuss.

Mike
Snow Pros, Inc.
219-937-6697 - office
219-678-SNOW - cell
[email protected]


----------



## MCCANN2452 (Nov 25, 2003)

HI 
Ii'M LOOKING FOR MORE INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR NEED FOR A CONTRACTOR AT WESTERN AND IRVING PARK IN CHGO ...INFORMATION SUCH AS HOW MANY HOURS OF WORK DOES CONTRACT CALL FOR? SALTING ?..HOW MANY INCHES BEFORE PLOWING ? WHAT TYPE OF LOT AND ANY OTHER INFO YOU MIGHT HAVE I DO HAVE A RELIABLE PIECE OF EQUIPMENT AND WORK IN THE AREA ACCUALLY AT BELMONT /WESTERN AT THE POLICE DEPT THERE AND WAS CONSDIERING CONTRACTING . I HAD CONTRACTED A COUPLE YEARS AGO BUT WITH THE REALLY DRY WINTERS I KIND OF LOST INTEREST BUT I SUSPECT THIS YEAR MIGHT BE BETTER ..IF YOU STILL HAVE CONTRACTING NEEDS IN THIS AREA PLEASE FORWARD ALL INFORMATION YOU CAN AND PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR CURRENT PAYOUT RATES ..AND PAYOUT TERMS .THANK YOU KINDLY IN ADVANCE RICHARD T MCCANN


----------



## imasnowpro (Apr 8, 2003)

*CVS*

What's the latest with that proposal I sent you for the CVS in Cal City? We're finalizing our schedules and need to know ASAP. Thanks.
Mike
[email protected]


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Mike-

I apologize for not getting back to you sooner. It has been a madhouse around here with the holiday and such. As I said in our telephone conversation this morning, I certainly have enjoyed dealing with you the few times we have spoken and look forward to doing business! Good luck...and think snow.

Richard-

Please email me at [email protected] or call me on my cell at 217-414-0776 to discuss further details. Thanks for your interest.

SnoJob


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

*South Chicago / Cal City*

Snow AND ice mgmt. Insurance no prob. Call, click, or Email...

Christopher A. Kinkade
(219) 808-9328
[email protected]
111*38*19124


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*mokena*

if still needed let me know im avaible 1 truck.

[email protected]

708 516 1640


----------



## SilveradoMan (Dec 30, 2003)

Sean,
If you guys do any work out by Rockford please let me know
I will Travel to Elgin area if needed
I sent you an IM with my number
Thanks Vic


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

*New Location*

All of the above listed locations are taken care of. I appreciate the responses, nonetheless. I'd like to thank everyone who responded both on and off the forum.

We do have a P_O_S_S_I_B_L_E opportunity for a subcontractor in Palatine for a small retail location. For some reason, I have not gotten any PM's. Your best bet is to contact me by telephone at 217-241-3660. Again, the same requirements as above.

For clarity sake, my name is John, not Sean. I don't want to be confused with the owner of Plowsite...don't think I could stand the heat. :yow!: I understand, though, with all the names and personalities it can become hard to keep it all straight.


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*snow pros*

lost your number if you filled the spot i cant blame ya. if you need a hand put me on the emergency list 3500 chevy with blizzard 8-10

708 516 1640


----------



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

don't forget our website fellas. We have folks that have networked with us in neighboring states as well. Looks like a few of folks have all ready replied though...go get em guys!

Just keep our site in mind SnoJob. We'll do all we can to get you in touch with plowers available in your area too!

We have a chat forum you can post a help wanted listing in similar to this, it's just more localized for us. Can't compete with this site though!

www.indysnowplowers.com

:waving:


----------

